# Acceptable Site Behaviour?



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

A well appointed site in Derbyshire at about 8-30 a.m. this morning (Sunday). We are having breakfast & I'm looking out of the van window at a pleasant (but not spectacular) view of a wooden picket fence with mature trees on the other side. Out of the van on the pitch next to us comes a boy aged about 10 years old & proceeds to wee against the picket fence in full view of me eating. Why? It was broad daylight on a bright summer morning; the toilet block was less than 100 yards away, across open ground, therefore why didn't the lad go & use said toilet block; if the young lad could not be trusted to go to the toilet block on his own why did he not go with one of his parents? So, slipping standards in parental responsibility, or is jimmy just being a squeamish old fuddy-duddy?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Are you sure said lads parents were out of bed ?

It wouldn't surprise me if they were still asleep and said lad is one of those unfortunate children whose been brainwashed into thinking the big bad wolf- or worse- will get him if he moves where his mum and dad can't see him. 

On second thoughts: didn't they have a loo in their van ? Perhaps they keep the coal in it ??!! :wink: 

G


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I agree entirely with you on this one. I think I'd have mentioned it to the parents when I saw them, and if I thought their reaction wasn't what I would expect then I'd speak to the site staff.

I suppose there are people who think 1 kid weeing against a fence isn't that unacceptable, which I could sympathise with on one level, but what if the dad does it next?

I think I'm turning itno my grandad now, but on the same topic, spitting in the street, what's all that about?


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Grizzly, I don't think that there will have been a toilet in the van as it appeared (to my untechnical eye) to be some sort of Land Rover conversion job.


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

In our time, the missus and I have worked for the C&CC and you would'nt believe what people get up to!Faeces in the shower cubicles, throwaway barbecues{still alight] into bins etc etc. I despair at how some people behave on sites! Most are happy,friendly and respectful to others but there will always be the few! and always will be.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
He is doing what young boys have been doing since young boys were invented, and come the end of the world young boys will be doing the same.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its just a kid having a wee! Perhaps he was French?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Was he wee boy,.

We had two young ladies in a VW beside us at Klusserath last year and when they needed a pee they went beside the van, Alan.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

barryd said:


> Its just a kid having a wee! Perhaps he was French?


In full view of at least two other campers (us) who were having breakfast! Why bother to provide toilet blocks if the fence is an acceptable place to relieve oneself?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I saw a French woman the other day in a car park (field near the beech) drop her knickers and have a wee beside the car. Charming but apparently acceptable over there. Dont know why we are so hung up about it really.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have come to the conclusion that the attitude on the continent is not quite what we are used to. In most countries men will just pee beside their car, hardly a days driving goes by without us seeing it, not in Germany though. Your situation was a little different as there was a toilet nearby, as already said it is possible he was not allowed to go there on his own. Not worth a fuss in my opinion, Alan.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

At least there were only two people watching the lad pee against the fence. What about the millions watching on TV who saw Paula Radcliffe pee in the gutter in the 2005 London Marathon? As an adult, surely she should have known better?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

For gawd's sake don't ever go to France Jimmy. 8O 

Your pacemaker would explode - and it wouldn't be kids either!! :roll: 

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Last week at Woodbridge the singer went out side the Marquee and had a pee still singing into the radio mike  8O 

It is common to see it on our Motorways on the hard shoulder and the smell of layby's turns my tummy where the men pee.

Women have their Tenner Ladies  :lol: :lol: :lol: only joking :roll:


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

So what the forum seems to be saying is that using public areas as as toilet is OK these days? I know it sounds pompous, but my how standards have dropped over the years :?.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

jimmyd0g said:


> So what the forum seems to be saying is that using public areas as as toilet is OK these days? I know it sounds pompous, but my how standards have dropped over the years :?.


Nope, the forum is not saying that.........


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

jimmyd0g said:


> So what the forum seems to be saying is that using public areas as as toilet is OK these days? :?.


No, I'm not saying that, but was trying to give a possible explanation for his behaviour. A ten years old on a campsite with full facilities is old enough to know better and to understand that he might give offence.

I'm not offended by the site of men peeing in the bushes but I am offended by the smell and mess that is left when many do it at a popular site. Anyone using a lorry park in almost any part of UK or Europe will know what I mean.

Male urine is particularly strong and persistant smelling and that is a physiological fact ! Bluntly men peeing in inappropriate places, whatever nationality they are, is akin to dogs marking their territory and they are on a basic animal level, attempting to show off their male-ness.

G


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Jimmy, I can't speak for any one else but what I was saying is that as far as I can see attitudes vary from country to country. When I am visiting another country I leave it any locals who may be about to judge on matters of that sort. If it really annoyed me I would ask a local for their opinion and be guided by their advice, Alan.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Why didn't the OP just shout at him and tell him to pee somewhere else? Kids that age would still be startled by an adult shouting at them (well some of them anyway!)

Ca


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

My wife has a shewee for the sole purpose of peeing up against fences. Admitedly it would normaly not be used on a site.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

CaGreg said:


> Why didn't the OP just shout at him and tell him to pee somewhere else? Kids that age would still be startled by an adult shouting at them (well some of them anyway!)
> 
> Ca


Because I had a mouth full of Shredded Wheat at the time!!!! If I had done as you suggested then I really would have lost all dignity :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

'Bill ooo eber bo n biss sumber essssttttt.....SSSssspprrrrrrrray!!!!!'

Mrs JD good nightie gets pebble dashed. There's a sitcom in there, I just know it :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Ca


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

EVening all,

This is aterrible state of affairs,



norm


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

Shame the fence wasnt electified - dirty little bar steward. What if he was just idle and couldnt be bothered to go to the block? ...or 15 ish? When does this become indecent exposure? What would the place smell like if we all went and peed against the fence? Its either acceptable or it isnt. And 'not daring to go to the block' on his own isnt an excuse for this IMO.

Thing is, if the OP had either bawled at the kid (hopefuly causing him to pee all over his own legs), or gone and remonstrated, im guessing thered have been an altercation with the parents at the very least.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

What's a SHEWEE 8O 

Loddy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

loddy said:


> What's a SHEWEE 8O
> 
> Loddy


See:

http://www.shewee.com/newstore/

G


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Just got back from Brown Moor C.C. Site and on Saturday morning when I went for a shower I popped to the loo first and there was a very large faeces on the floor at the side of the toilet!
How the hell someone had managed to do that and leave it on the floor I will never know! 8O 
Clearly someone had missed the pot or got caught short but why not clean it up :roll: .
On arrival I received the usual lecture about picking up after my dog (which we do),I think they need to include a polite request that humans clean up after themselves too!

Val


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Now that is disgusting! Just reminds me why I try to avoid campsites. A little boy having a wee in the field is one thing but that just typifies what British society has become. Selfish.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

even a 10 year old kid should know that its not nice to slash up the side of a fence - especially if he might think he is in view of other folk. Yes - I have p*ssed behind my van late at night into the shrubs - but its never been inother peoples view or somewhere it might affect other people.

The dirty little sod hasnt been broght up right...


----------



## houseboatdream (Apr 21, 2006)

Hardly a day passes in France without seeing at least one man peeing against a hedge or on a verge,it's a national pastime. 

A few years ago when staying on the Amsterdam Bos Campsite Liz and I were having our last thing turn around the site when we heard the sound of water splashing. As we passed the open door of a Swedish Motor-home we saw a man peeing outside it onto the hard standing. The toilet blocks were not so far away and I am sure he had a Thetford inside. Maybe he was a lorry driver on vacation!


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Houseboat dream.

Maybe he was a "Captain" of industry,seen a few merc saloons pull up on services and people relieve themselves at the side of the road.(Or lorry drivers who had won the lotto)lol.

What he was, was " A MOTORHOMER!!!",just like you and i,says a lot for our gang! Perhaps to avoid being wrongly identified,we should ALL have our professions tattoo'd on our foreheads,mind you,that means SOME people could only go out after the watershed
. Stay well,stay lucky.
Gearjammer


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Humans existed quite some time before the invention of toilets. The Romans even had communal toilets. Lots seem to suffer from a Victorian hangover that mixes sexuality with bodily functions and needs. 
I personally find spitting very offensive but footballers do not. Certainly as mentioned the French have a different outlook on urinating in a public place which is actually against the law in the UK.
I do agree that those who do it within smell of the picnic tables on the plentiful supply of lay byes in France are reprehensible but it is not all men as the giveaway paper tissues left dotted around these areas confirm. It seems to be something that we find very amusing when babies do it no matter where it goes or who it goes over but from then on we pretend that we really must keep that side of our lives totally private.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> Lots seem to suffer from a Victorian hangover that mixes sexuality with bodily functions and needs.
> .


Oh I don't think so! Most of us simply find the smell afterwards offensive. The French have always, since I lived there in the 60s, put up with smelly drains and badly maintained lavatories and they are possibly inured to the smell by now and don't notice.

My abiding memory of Paris as a girl is the smell of pissoires in the street and trying not to have to use toilets in bars and restaurants ! Given that they have only just invented the public toilet in France they have few alternatives to going outside.

Incidentally, I'm sure men use paper for certain aspects of toiletting though I've never examined the dumps carefully afterwards.....

G


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

> Incidentally, I'm sure men use paper for certain aspects of toiletting though I've never examined the dumps carefully afterwards.....


Hope I got the quote right.
You could well be right as many continental men carry Man Bags, I guess you are either a blotter or a shaker.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> You could well be right as many continental men carry Man Bags, I guess you are either a blotter or a shaker.


Not quite the function I was thinking of !

G


----------



## houseboatdream (Apr 21, 2006)

Jented ,I apologise. You were right to pull me up. Not all "lorry drivers" pee out of their cab doors. I shouldn't have suggested that they do. 

He WAS Swedish though, or at least he had a Swedish registered van.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Houseboatdream.
You could well have been RIGHT!. You caught me at a bad time,i am hanging wallpaper,(First time with specs on lol) and it is not going to plan.
For men and women everywhere,the closure of public loo blocks hasn't helped matters in England,but as said in previous posts,France is miles ahead in the open air function stakes. Jennifer had gone into a French service area,while i walked the dog,a super Merc pulled in (Near the services) man got out had a wee in full sight of everyone and left,had he driven another 10 yds,he would have been at the steps to the loo.
You have no fear of seeing me *** outdoors,a mate of mine leaving Chesterfield football ground went behind a bus,the bus drew away,a policeman saw him and threaten to book him for "Indecent exposure",that would have looked good in the local paper lol.
Stay well,stay lucky.
Ted.

PS. I like Anita Ekberg she was Swedish.lol.


----------

